# Looking for photographers to feature on my new website!



## majaro (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi All!

I wanted to take a moment to introduce myself...

My brother and I are starting a new website which covers up and comers and no-yet-established contributors to the wonderful worlds of the arts and culture.

At the moment we are looking for photographers to write about, and we have seen so many talented people on this website.

We will be contacting some people directly, but as you can imagine this will take a lot of time.

So, if you are a young photographer (under 30) or have only been shooting for less than two years and would like some exposure, please go ahead and message me here, or email me directly at mspiro which is at majaroink then followed by a dot and then a com (sorry... trying to avoid spam bots!) with a sample of your work or a link to your websie and we can get the ball rolling 

I am sorry this isnt more personal, but as you can imaging it takes a long time to search the web looking for people! Plus, we hope this will be a good way of seeing who would really want the exposure.

Weve had great people so far, and were just hoping to help out other people who are trying to establish a name for themselves.

So please, lets help each other!

I look forward to hearing from you guys,

Mark

(PS Admins feel free to move this to a move appropriate topic if necessary)


----------

